# AMH Levels



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

High ladies

Is anyone clued up yet on AMH levels and what they mean? 

I've just had mine done and, well, it's pretty darn bad.  

But does that mean my ovarian reserve is low and I'm near menopause (no surprise there given my age) or that I'm seriously sub-fertile now and that my chances are lower all round?  It's all very confusing.    But having just typed this, it's just come to me that it probably kinda means both.  Like doh.

I don't suppose anyone has done any stats on AMH levels and IUI success have they?   If anyone has any please point the way   in the meantime I shall keep trawling the web. 

Cheers fellow old dears!


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Griselda

I too have been diagnosed with low AMH..... but what was more worrying is that it dropped from 20 to 12 within 9 months.... I've done some researching and it's apparent that lots of women get pregnant with low AMH... so don't worry too much...

Check out this thread on peer support re. AMH as this might help you out....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131821.0

x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Paw

Thank you so much for that.  Have checked out the thread and it helped a lot.  Thanks!

G x


----------

